# Dejavu RDTA



## regularvapeguy (22/7/18)

Im looking for one to order online. 

Preferably black in color. Will settle for silver.


----------



## JurgensSt (22/7/18)

https://vapeshop.co.za/DEJAVU-RDTA?search=dejavu

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## regularvapeguy (23/7/18)

Thank you! @JurgensSt


----------

